# 1962 Schwinn Continental Tourist



## cjefferds (Jun 27, 2022)

Check out this mean green machine, a 1962 Schwinn Continental Tourist that I found recently on craigslist.  Just spent the weekend removing 60 years of accumulated grime and gunk to reveal this beauty.  Aside from the Suntour GT rear derailleur, Shimano skiptooth freewheel and shimano 333 pie plate, it appears all original - at least to my untrained eye.  I have not serviced the bike yet, but it rides very nicely in current condition.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 27, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 27, 2022)

it surprises me that more of the "tourist" models were not sold when probably 75% or more Continental and Varsity riders had no need for dropped bars. must have been the cool factor. cool always trumps practicality.

nice bike, I like the green.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 28, 2022)

Looks to be the 23" frame size.
That's a long reach down to the downtube shift levers.
Haven't seen many of these in green...nice!


----------



## cjefferds (Jun 28, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> Looks to be the 23" frame size.
> That's a long reach down to the downtube shift levers.
> Haven't seen many of these in green...nic


----------



## cjefferds (Jun 28, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> Looks to be the 23" frame size.
> That's a long reach down to the downtube shift levers.
> Haven't seen many of these in green...nice!



Yes is a 23” frame and it is definitely a reach. Thanks!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 28, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> That's a long reach down to the downtube shift levers.



we have been spoiled. my "Modern" 2001 road bike has the shifters in the brake levers.


----------



## Siestabikes (Jul 5, 2022)

I converted a 66 ladies tourist from downtube shifters to schwinn stem shifters with modern downtube cable stops


----------

